# Hip-Hop/Rap Music



## Pook (Jun 17, 2013)

Ladies, gentlemen, etc of Cave of Dragonflies, I'd like to engage in a discussion with you all about my all-time favorite genre of music, hip-hop. I would like to use this thread as an invitation to fans and haters of the genre to discuss albums, artists, or anything at all pertaining to hip-hop.

The first topic I would like to touch on is the current state of hip-hop. I understand there are members of this forum who like artists such as Aesop Rock and other experimental rappers, and that a lot of artists today get the cold shoulder when it comes to discussion. I would like to argue the point that hip-hop is alive and well, and artists new and old continue to give the genre the life support it needs.

The mainstream artists you may hear on the radio did not become millionaires overnight. It takes preparation and trials to become a successful artist, with a certain amount of failure on the way. The artists you dismiss (Lil Wayne, Kanye West, etc.) are in fact as talented as the artists you embrace, just in a different form of the genre. I would like to hear a response to this thread of any points I mentioned or any hip-hop related discussion, whether it be positive or negative.

I consider myself educated in this genre and I would also welcome new comers interested in the art of rap.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 25, 2013)

I think hip-hop and rap are a-OK.


----------

